# Callimont Poodles?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about Callimont Toy Poodles? Branna's pedigree is filled with Callimont's dogs. I looked her up online and found her website. She has Branna's great great grand sire on the website, but no information on him other than his pedigree. So ya I am just wondering if anyone knows anything about her dogs. I am trying to find out as much about Branna's background as possible. I emailed her and asked her if she has done any health testing on her dogs but I am still waiting for a response. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't know much about her , but I do like the looks of her puppies. She used to have a champion from my breeder, but recently sold him to a strictly pet breeder/Greeder, which in my opinion is not very cool.
Which one is the great great grand sire?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't know much about her , but I do like the looks of her puppies. She used to have a champion from my breeder, but recently sold him to a strictly pet breeder/Greeder, which in my opinion is not very cool.
> Which one is the great great grand sire?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, ya that really is not cool. Kind of a red flag that she did that even if her puppies look good. Her great grand sire is CH Chezdoral Grand Slam II.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well Branna is a pretty girl, and whatever genes she has is set in stone now - let's just hope that she is as good on the inside as the outside. 
And for the future, when you need another poodle, you know exactly what to look for!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well Branna is a pretty girl, and whatever genes she has is set in stone now - let's just hope that she is as good on the inside as the outside.
> And for the future, when you need another poodle, you know exactly what to look for!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I hope she is as good on the inside. I think she is has much better family history than Winter or Killa. Winter's history looks like a whole lot of nothing. No champions and one incident of inbreeding . And yes your right now I know what to look for. I just don't have the money lol . It's going to be a long time until I get another one though so I am sure I will be able to save . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you looked into Poodle Pedigree.com or the Poodle Health Registry or OFA? If you have your Poodles pedigree please enter it into Poodle Pedigree, it is free & the knowledge helps people researching pedigrees.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Have you looked into Poodle Pedigree.com or the Poodle Health Registry or OFA? If you have your Poodles pedigree please enter it into Poodle Pedigree, it is free & the knowledge helps people researching pedigrees.


Yes, I have both of my dogs mother's and their father listed on poodle pedigree. I don't have Killa on poodle health registry yet but I have the papers printed out and am waiting to take them to my vet to fill out/sign. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

